# Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juni 2017)

Folgende Studie sollte doch eigentlich eine Steilvorlage für den DAFV sein (und für alle Landesverbände natürlich auch):
http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...-gewaesser-oekologisch-verarmt-a-1151998.html

Mal schauen, ob und wie kompletent da reagiert wird.

Mir fallen viele Dinge ein, die zur Sprache gebracht werden sollten. Von Querverbauungen über Nährstoffmangel und Biogasanlagen bis hin zum Kormoran.

Und wer hat vieles davon maßgeblich mit verbockt, weil Dinge nicht zu Ende gedacht wurden? Diejenigen, die sich jetzt beschweren: Die Grünen.


----------



## Purist (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mir fallen viele Dinge ein, die zur Sprache gebracht werden sollten. Von Querverbauungen über Nährstoffmangel und Biogasanlagen bis hin zum Kormoran.



Es gibt Gewässer in denen der Motorbootsverkehr dafür verantwortlich ist, dass es dort keinen Artenreichtum gibt. Ebenso auf der Karte sichtbar sind die Folgen der Landwirtschaft und extremen Viehhaltung, die Auswirkungen von Großstädten und natürlich Verbauungen/Begradigungen. 

Wo ist es auf der Karte häufig grün? Gebiete mit wenig Bevölkerung, ohne großflächigen Ackerbau/Monokulturen (Wein gehört scheinbar nicht dazu) und Massentierhaltung, ohne große Industriegebiete und in Naturparks.


----------



## blablabla (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

In dem Artikel wird etwas schwammig von Dünger aus Landwirtschaft als Problem gesprochen, so dass der von dir angesprochene Nährstoffmangel sicherlich erstmal kein Thema sein wird. 
 Der Kormoran als Problem wird sich aus der Studie auch nicht als Problem aufdrängen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328108


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*



blablabla schrieb:


> In dem Artikel wird etwas schwammig von Dünger aus Landwirtschaft als Problem gesprochen, so dass der von dir angesprochene Nährstoffmangel sicherlich erstmal kein Thema sein wird.



Dann unterhalte dich mal mit Experten beispielsweise zur Ursache des Rückgangs der Fischbestände in der Regnitz. Der Nährstoffmangel aufgrund verbesserter Wasserklärung stellt hier eine ganz erhebliche Ursache dar. Neben den anderen genannten Dingen natürlich.

Dass dies nicht ins Weltbild der Grünen passt, ist mir schon klar. Aber genau deshalb muss das zur Sprache gebracht werden. Man muss sich immer über Ursache und Wirkung im Klaren sein. Und diesbezüglich hapert es bei den Grünen halt desöfteren.

Auch bzgl. des Bodensees wurde der Nährstoffmangel und dessen Auswirkungen ja bereits intensiv diskutiert.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*



Purist schrieb:


> Es gibt Gewässer in denen der Motorbootsverkehr dafür verantwortlich ist, dass es dort keinen Artenreichtum gibt. Ebenso auf der Karte sichtbar sind die Folgen der Landwirtschaft und extremen Viehhaltung, die Auswirkungen von Großstädten und natürlich Verbauungen/Begradigungen.



Solche Argumentation erinnert mich an den berühmten Vergleich, dass man auch eine Studie anfertigen kann, in der bewiesen wird, dass der Geburtenrückgang in Deutschland mit dem Sinken der Storchenpopulation zusammenhängt, weil zufällig beide Kurven zusammenpassen. 

Beispiel Motorbootsverkehr: Wie hängt der ursächlich mit dem Rückgang des Artenreichtums in Gewässern zusammen?
Gleiches gilt für Landwirtschaft und Städte.

Pauschalaussagen sind da immer schnell zur Stelle. Mit fundierten Kausalketten sieht es da eher schlecht aus.


----------



## blablabla (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

Mir ist schon klar, dass der Mangel an Nährstoffen ein Grund für sinkende Fischbestände in manchen Gewässern ist. 
 Ich wollte nur darauf hinweisen, dass er in dem Artikel nicht als Problem zur Sprache kommt, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

Äh, es ging in dem Artikel um Artenvielfalt allgemein, vielleicht sollte man mal die Anglerbrille absetzen und sich nicht nur auf Fischbestände fokusieren!

Jürgen


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Äh, es ging in dem Artikel um Artenvielfalt allgemein, vielleicht sollte man mal die Anglerbrille absetzen und sich nicht nur auf Fischbestände fokusieren!
> 
> Jürgen



Das spielt doch alles zusammen. Geht die Nahrungsgrundlage der Fischbestände zurück, sinkt der Fischbestand. Sinkt der Bestand an Muscheln, geht der Bestand an Bitterlingen zurück. Usw.

Natürlich hast du Recht, dass man hier das große Ganze betrachten muss.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

Hallo,

typisch "Grün", muss halt wieder mal der Klimawandel herhalten, nur damit man selbst aus der Schusslinie kommt. Nur, den Klimawandel gibts schon solange es unsere Erde gibt, ist also nichts Neues.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

Ich meine, wenn man sich ausschließlich auf Fischarten beschränkt, dann müsste z.b. der Rhein in dieser Grafik in leuchtendem Blau dargestellt werden.
Es gibt inzwischen dort mehr Fischarten als vor hundert Jahren!
Aber in dieser Studie werden eben alle Tierarten, wahrscheinlich sogar Pflanzenarten berücksichtigt.
Das eine grüne Politik aber für diesen Zustand der Gewässer zumindest mit verantwortlich ist, steht außer Frage.
Stichworte wurden ja bereits genannt, wie Gewässerverbauung, Gülleunfälle, Strom aus Wasserkraft, übertriebene Abwasserklärung.

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Beispiel Motorbootsverkehr: Wie hängt der ursächlich mit dem Rückgang des Artenreichtums in Gewässern zusammen?



Nicht jede Vegetation verträgt Wellenschlag, nicht alle Wasseroganismen freuen sich wenn ständig Grundschlamm aufgewirbelt wird. Ich hätte es nicht erwähnt, wenn ich nich jedes Jahr selber sehen würde, wie große Seerosenfelder an Ufern von Kanälen durch (schneller als erlaubt fahrende) Motorboote fast vollständig "zerlegt" werden. 
Von kleineren Ölverlusten einmal abgesehen, die scheinbar unvermeidbar sind.. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Gleiches gilt für Landwirtschaft und Städte.



Nitrate, bestimmte Medikamente, die kein Klärwerk aus dem Wasser bekommt, Müll? Macht's bei dir klick? |rolleyes


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

Ja hast du absolut Recht @Naturliebhaber , Es wird auch immer wieder regulierend in die Natur eingegriffen obwohl den Leuten wohl maßgeblich der Überblick fehlt. Auch wenn eine Gewisse Partei ihr politisches Programm als umweltfördernd verkaufen will ist es nicht selten kontraproduktiv!  Was bei mir die Frage aufwirft kann man es nicht besser oder will man es nicht besser machen ? 
Die meisten Umweltprobleme sind in den Industrieländern natürlich von einer Oberschicht geschaffenen worden bei der der Profitgedanke im Vordergrund steht, alibimäßig wird dann irgendwas getan, das sich nicht selten noch nachteilig auswirkt. 
Die Zeche bezahlt dann das gemeine Volk deren Kinder und Enkel mit einer kaputten Umwelt. 
Fairer weiße muss man allerdings sagen das nicht alle Probleme dieser Art auf das eingreifen des Menschen zurück zu führen sind. Bei mir hier in der Region gibt es einen großen See wo es in manchen Jahren immer wieder zum Fischsterben kommt, natürlich wird der Eintrag an Düngemittel aus der Landwirtschaft auch mit dazu beitragen, das Hauptproblem jedoch ist ein Zufluss eines Baches der durch ein Moor führt .sowas gibt es natürlich auch. 

LG Michael


----------



## marlowe (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und wer hat vieles davon maßgeblich mit verbockt, weil Dinge nicht zu Ende gedacht wurden? Diejenigen, die sich jetzt beschweren: Die Grünen.



Wieso haben die Grünen denn die Überdüngung und giftige Pflanzenschutzmittel "verbockt"?


----------



## hans albers (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

ohne die grünen

würden viele gewässer noch schlimmer belastet sein,
und naturschutz noch weniger eine rolle spielen...


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

Grüne Politik wird heute übrigens nicht nur von den "Grünen" gemacht, deshalb sind die ja inzwischen auch nur noch eine politische Randerscheinung! 

Jürgen


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

Hallo @Taxidermist es stimmt was du schreibst über den Rhein, es gibt mittlerweile Fischarten die es nicht gab die letzten paar tausend Jahre, die sind aber auch oft durch menschliches Zutun dort heimisch geworden, man hat Wasserwege geschaffenen die es früher nicht gab  ( Rhein Donau Kanal ) laich von Fischen blieb an Schiffen haften und wurde eingeschleppt, evtl sogar Fische, Pflanzen und andere Wasserbewohner ausgesetzt , und das Klima hat sich geändert und schafft somit ein Habitat für andere Arten. ..alles schön und gut nur ist so ein Ökosystem oft sehr sensibel, sodass niemand abschätzen kann welche Auswirkungen es auf die Jahre mit sich bringen wird, ich als nicht Biologe natürlich am allerwenigsten. ....nur mal zum nachdenken. .


LG Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*



hans albers schrieb:


> ohne die grünen
> 
> würden viele gewässer noch schlimmer belastet sein,
> und naturschutz noch weniger eine rolle spielen...


stimmt, vor 35/40 Jahren waren die GRÜNEN wirklich notwendig.
ABSOLUT!!

Heute sind die nur noch der parlamentarische Arm der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, PeTA und Konsorten, eher Verbotspest als für Menschen..

Siehe z. B. deren Lobbyarebit, wie sie Ex-NABU-Leute in wichtige Positionen bringen, um auch nach der Abwahl weiter Menschen aussperren und alles verbieten zu können (Flasbarth. Staatssekretär im BMUB bei Hendricks, Ex-NaABU -GF, will jetzt Angelverbote AWZ obwohl Fischerei etc. weiter erlaubt sein soll, Baumann, Ex-NABU--GF in B-W, jetzt von GRÜNEN zum Staatssekretär im Umweltministerium B-W gemacht etc...)..

Unabhängig davon ist das von Naturliebhaber ein interessanter Link.

Dazu mal ins Verhältnis setzen:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328108


----------



## Waller Michel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

Hallo Thoma9904 , du bist immer so toll informiert, es passt zwar leider nur parallel zu diesem Thema hier aber, es würde mich wirklich mal interessieren wieviel % der Fische von Anglern gefangen werden und wieviel % von der Komerziellen Seite ? Das würde einen Rückschluss auf die Verhältnismäßigkeit erlauben?  Und natürlich auch Rückschluss auf das Beitragen der Angler zum Gewässerschutz um eine Parallele zu finden zu unserem Thema hier? 

LG Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

offtopic an:


Waller Michel schrieb:


> es würde mich wirklich mal interessieren wieviel % der Fische von Anglern gefangen werden und wieviel % von der Komerziellen Seite


Dazu gibts leider keine verlässlichen Zahlen, weder im Binnen- noch im Meeresbereich für D
offtopic aus


----------



## Kolja Kreder (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

oftopic.


----------



## UMueller (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*

Ich glaube das die moderne Landwirtschaft einen hauptsächlichen Anteil an diesem ökologisch bedenklichen Zustand trägt. Seit es die Neonics gibt (gut, einige davon sind verboten worden, aber eben nicht alle) ist der Rückgang der Insekten feststellbar. Somit fehlt was in der Nahrungskette. Die Neonics sind sehr gut wasserlöslich und somit gelangen sie schnell über Gräben in die Gewässer. Es vergehen 1000 Tage bis das Zeug wieder abgebaut ist. Soll heißen. Selbst nach dem Durchgang einer Biogasanlage ist es wahrscheinlich noch wirksam und kommt über die Düngung wieder zurück. Mit dem Biogaswahnsinn hat sich das alles noch verschärft und die Maissaat wird unter anderem mit Neonics gebeizt. So schließt sich dieser Kreislauf mit den entsprechenden Folgen in der Natur.
Selbst in nährstoffreichen Gewässern hast du dann wenig Fischnahrung und somit weniger Fisch.
Die Verbauung der Gewässer hat wohl keinen Einfluss auf den Rückgang der Insekten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Äh, es ging in dem Artikel um Artenvielfalt allgemein, vielleicht sollte man mal die Anglerbrille absetzen und sich nicht nur auf Fischbestände fokusieren!
> 
> Jürgen





Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich meine, wenn man sich ausschließlich auf Fischarten beschränkt, dann müsste z.b. der Rhein in dieser Grafik in leuchtendem Blau dargestellt werden.
> Es gibt inzwischen dort mehr Fischarten als vor hundert Jahren!
> Aber in dieser Studie werden eben alle Tierarten, wahrscheinlich sogar Pflanzenarten berücksichtigt.
> Das eine grüne Politik aber für diesen Zustand der Gewässer zumindest mit verantwortlich ist, steht außer Frage.
> ...





marlowe schrieb:


> Wieso haben die Grünen denn die Überdüngung und giftige Pflanzenschutzmittel "verbockt"?



Die Grünen haben sich zu den schlimmsten Naturfrevlern dieses Jahrhunderts gemausert. Erneuerbare Energien zerstören unsere Natur in fast dem gleichen Ausmaß, wie es die Industrie macht. Der Ausstieg aus der Atom-Energie, der ja von den Grünen schon seit Jahrzehnten gefordert wurde, ist ein Riesenproblem. Und wie zum Hohn propagieren diese Hirnakrobaten, dass es mehr Naturschutzgebiete geben muss und wollen den Menschen daraus vertreiben, tun das sogar.
Wenn man sich das tiefergehend betrachtet, ist das nicht nur lächerlich, sondern sogar fatal. Leider schreitet der intellektuelle Niedergang unserer Gesellschaft immer weiter fort und so wird immer noch grün gewählt, die gleichen Rechte für Tier und Mensch gefordert, militant vegan gelebt und Angler und Jäger an den Pranger gestellt.

Merke: Wer grün wählt, wählt den Niedergang und die Zerstörung unserer Natur.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Flüsse und Seen in ökologisch bedenklichem Zustand.*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Merke: Wer grün wählt, wählt den Niedergang und die Zerstörung unserer Natur.


weil wir ja allgemeine Politik aussen vor lassen (nur Politik im direkten Zusammenhang mit Angeln!) noch zur Ergänzung:
... und jede Partei, die mit GRÜNEN koaliert (hat, es im Moment macht oder zukünftig machen wird...).. 

Davon ab hat das Thema an sich, das Naturliebhaber hier eingebracht hat, durchaus aus Konsequenzen für Angler und Angeln, vor allem wenn man es im Zusammenhang mit anderen Fakten betrachtet:


Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Folgende Studie sollte doch eigentlich eine Steilvorlage für den DAFV sein (und für alle Landesverbände natürlich auch):
> http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/...-gewaesser-oekologisch-verarmt-a-1151998.html



Dazu das mit lesen:



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328108


----------

